# Pathfinder newbie. Fuel saving chips?



## 0deuce0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats the deal with all of these auctions on ebay with the computer chips that give you x amount of HP, and 10-12 MPG better millage?

example:

eBay Motors: GAS SAVER NISSAN PATHFINDER 1990-2008 2007 2006 2005 04 (item 270204455227 end time Jan-23-08 19:51:10 PST)


Too good to be true to me... But I thought I would ask if anyone had any experience with them...


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Too good to be true....

I would not risk the health and warranty of my cars computer on a sketchy chip...There is no way they have tested it on all of the cars they advertise...... and, one part number covers 18 years of computer changes and OBD updates?.... NFW


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

RIP OFF ALERT!

Don't buy that crap. It's a 15 cent resistor that will NOT add MPG's and very VERY little HP. Read the guy's feedback first!!!


----------



## 0deuce0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kind of figured it had to be too good to be true...



--tom


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

*Useless*

Does absolutely nothing. There is very little you can add to your vehicle to make it sip.

If you want better mileage, do these simple things.

K&N Air Filter - Relatively inexpensive and offers a nominal performance increase. It doesn't have to be replaced. It just needs a cleaning every 75,000 miles.
Synthetic Oil - Your truck will run a little smoother and you won't need new oil as often.
Run the proper gasoline - This is debated as much as Global Warming. I think it helps and I don't mind an extra $4 per fill up.
Drive conservatively - Watch that RPM guage. The less it spikes the less fuel you're burning. You drive a heavy truck. It takes a lot of juice to get it going. The less you have to slow down the better. Leave a few car lengths when you drive so if people hit the stoppers you can ease off the gas and won't need to come to a complete stop. Keep your speed below 80mph. This is a tough one. I get better mileage just keeping it at 78. Pathfinders are about as aerodynamic as a brick so higher speeds mean a lot more fuel. Simply accelerating at a leasurely pace will also give you a few more miles per gallon.

2006 Pathfinder

If I drive conservatively
20mpg city
23mpg hwy

If I drive like a jerk
18mpg city
20mpg hwy


----------



## damiankee (Mar 31, 2008)

Last weekend, I've been to Banff from Edmonton, total driving 1100KM. I found average MPG 16 even with mostly HWY driving. I think I've driven conservatively. I just woner how your guys could get 20MGP or more. I have 2007 Pathy SE model with 30K. Thank for your input.


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

*Canadian variables*



damiankee said:


> Last weekend, I've been to Banff from Edmonton, total driving 1100KM. I found average MPG 16 even with mostly HWY driving. I think I've driven conservatively. I just woner how your guys could get 20MGP or more. I have 2007 Pathy SE model with 30K. Thank for your input.


I'm not familiar with the areas north of the US border but your mileage figures can be a result of a few factors.

1. Mountain Driving - You drive a pretty heavy SUV. It takes a lot of sauce to climb hills and higher altitudes result in poor mileage.

2. 4X4 - If you drive a 4X4 model you'll do a little worse in the mileage department especially if you have off road tires. There's no way to remedy this. Mine is a 4X2 with pretty conservative rubber so mine is a little more about efficiency rather than utility. We don't get a lot of dehabilitating snow here in the Omaha area so I did my SUV on the cheap.

3. 87 Octane - I don't know if your gasoline up there is different than ours. Current generation Pathy's run a higher compression ratio than older models so they run better on premium gasoline. I usually lose a few mpg when I cheap out on gas.

4. Cruise Control - Setting the cruise control also helps. Let the computer set your throttle. If you have a habit of accelerating and decelerating you're going to burn more fuel. Set your cruise control around 75mph.

I'm fortunate enough to live where there really aren't any hills so it's flat driving. I run the best pump octane I can and I believe that a higher quality oil, and good air filter also helps in the efficiency department. I know two other Pathy owners that see different performance.

One of them drives an 07 like you. He drives just like me and uses the same fuel, filter, and oil combination that I do. He's got a 4x4 which makes a difference so he gets between 18 and 19mpg on the highway. He also has more aggressive tires than I do.

My other friend drives an 06 like do. He also has the 2wd version and runs on the stock tires like I do. He still has his factory filter. He also runs 87 and goes bottom of the line with his oil though he does get it changed every 3000 miles. His is also a California model like mine which means the emissions control on it is a little more aggressive. He hits a lot of hills and traffic. He gets between 15 and 16mpg though he hot dogs around from time to time.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

damiankee said:


> Last weekend, I've been to Banff from Edmonton, total driving 1100KM. I found average MPG 16 even with mostly HWY driving. I think I've driven conservatively. I just woner how your guys could get 20MGP or more. I have 2007 Pathy SE model with 30K. Thank for your input.


I recently did a night run from Whitecourt to Calgary, weather was light snow/fog/sleet all the way so I kept the speed to around 55mph /90 kms and got a solid 9.1 L/100 or 26 mpg with an 07 S model 4x4, 25000kms, stock tires to 44psi sidewall max and grills about 70% blocked. Filled the tank in Whitecourt and was at just under half when I got home.

.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

My 92 pathfinder usually got 21 or 22 on the highway. My 97 gets 17. But, I just changed the transmission temp sensor and the shifting is smoother and I am at a lower rpm. So I am guessing that I will gain 2-3 mpg now. I almost always drive the speed limit, never tailgate, limit braking, have a k&N filter and synthetic oil. I am pretty sure this is the best my truck can get without using magic.


----------

